#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Reaktive Arthritis bei V.a. Parvoviren-Infektion >

## Smurf

*Hi zusammen,  
einige von Euch wissen ja schon, daß ich am Dienstag bei meiner Hausärztin die sehr schwammige Diagnose bekommen hatte, die da lautete: Erkrankung aus dem rheumatischen Formenkreis mit Verdacht auf rheumatoide Arthritis. 
Nachdem ich dann am Dienstag direkt mit 60 mg Prednisolon (ein Cortison-Präparat) angefangen habe, mich um einen schnellen Termin bei einem kassenärztlichen Rheumatologen bemüht habe und gescheitert bin (Termin in frühestens 6 Monaten), habe ich alte Beziehungen genutzt und gestern abend bei einem mir persönlich bekannten Rheumatologen einen Termin bekommen, den ich privat bezahlen muß, da er keine Kassenzulassung hat. 
Dabei kam nun heraus, daß es KEINE rheumatoide Arthritis ist, sondern doch nur eine reaktive Arthritis bei Zustand nach Infekt. Er hat mir dann gestern abend um 21 Uhr noch Blut abgenommen, welches mein Mann und ich dann gestern abend noch in das Labor gebracht haben, heute nachmittag bekomme ich das Ergebnis. 
Weiterhin hat er mir das Prednisolon von gestern noch 60 mg (letzter Tag der hohen Dosis) auf direkt 20 mg heruntergesetzt, ab Montag 10 mg und dann ab Donnerstag 5 mg, da ich nach den 3 Tagen Cortison-Einnahme nun schon eine sehr deutliche Besserung der Gelenkentzündungen und Schmerzen habe.  
Am Mittwochabend muß ich nochmals vorstellig werden, dann will er sich vor allem meine Knie, die gestern abend hochentzündet waren und meine immer noch mal mehr, mal weniger geschwollenen Fingergelenke anschauen und evtl. die Ausschleichphase des Cortisons weiter verkürzen.  
Alles in allem bin ich sehr froh, daß es doch nur eine infektbedingte Sache ist, auch wenn ich von diesen Parvoviren noch nie was gehört habe, er meint, die vorausgegangene Infektion mit ihrem Verlauf sei sehr typisch für meine jetztigen Beschwerden und das käme gar nicht mal so selten vor.  
Bräuchte mir keine Sorgen zu machen, es sei definitiv keine Rheumasache, die ich mein Leben lang haben werde. 
Sehr erleichterte Grüße,  
Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Andrea, 
herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ich hab mich zwar mit Rheuma noch nicht allzu sehr auseinander gesetzt, aber nach dem, was ich hier schon gelesen habe, freue ich mich, dass der Kelch an dir vorbei gegangen ist. 
Weiter "gute Besserung", 
Ute

----------


## Julchen

hallo Andrea,
dat freut mich!! Das sind doch gute Nachrichten. 
Aber musst du dir denn so komische Viren anlachen! *scherz*
Ich wünsche dir, dass die vollständige Genesung gut über die Bühne geht - Daumendrück und alles Gute.  
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Andrea,  wäre schön, wenn es "nur" eine infektreaktive Arthritis wäre. Bin gespannt, was bei der Blutuntersuchung herauskommt bzw. ob es wirklich Paroviren die Übeltäter sind.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Monsti,  
kennst Du diese Virenart? 
Ich habe das noch nie gehört und konnte da gestern abend auch nicht wirklich viel mit anfangen, habe vorhin mal gegoogelt und festgestellt, daß diese Viren gar nicht so selten vorkommen. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea 
P.S. Ich sehne mich nach 15 Uhr, denn da kann ich die Laborergebnisse erfragen bzw. mir faxen lassen, bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, was dabei herausgekommt.*

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Na das sind ja mal halbwegs erfreuliche Neuigkeiten.  
Ich bin auch wirklich gespannt, was bei deiner Blutuntersuchung raus kommt. 
Habe auch noch nie von den Viren gehört. Bzw gehört schon, aber nur ganz kurz und weiß nicht was das genau ist bzw. von was sie kommen und wie sie ausbrechen und und  
Werde mich auch gleich mal schlauer machen, will ja schließlich beim nächsten mal mehr Wissen.  
Gruß Sun

----------


## Monsti

Hi Andrea,  weißt Du schon das Ergebnis der Blutuntersuchungen?  Grüßle von Deinem Monschter

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Monsti,  
nee leider weiß ich noch nichts, habe aber eben meinen Rheumadoc auf dem AB gehabt, wenn am WE was an Befunden reinkommt, dann ruft er mich sofort an! Netter Mann.  
Liebe Grüße und bimo, 
Andrea*

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Weißt du nun vielleicht schon mehr?

----------


## Monsti

Huhu sun,  heute ist Sonntag. Ich fürchte, vor morgen wird Andrea nichts erfahren.  :Grin:    Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## sun

Hallo Angie! 
Ich dachte nur, weil sie ihn so gut kennt.  
Und sie eben geschrieben hat, das er sie gleich anruft, wenn er am Wochenende was rein bekommt! 
Naja dann warten wir halt.

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Sun,  
stimmt, ich kenne den Rheumadoc sehr gut von beruflichen Sachen her, er wollte mich auch direkt anrufen, wenn es eingegangen ist, also denke ich mal, da kein Anruf kam, werden die Ergebnisse heute vormittag kommen, er ist ab 9.00 Uhr erreichbar in der Praxis, Laborergebnisse kommen meistens so gegen 10.00 Uhr, danach rufe ich dann nochmal an. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Smurf

*Hi zusammen,  
habe gerade einen Anruf vom Doc bekommen, Laborwerte sind noch nicht da, er kümmert sich drum und meldet sich dann nachher bei mir.  
Also leider noch nichts neues von der Parvoviren-Front... 
Bis später, Andrea*

----------


## Smurf

*Hi zusammen,  
seit Mittwoch ist es bestätigt, es war eine Arthritis durch eine Parvorviren-Infektion. 
Komplette Serologie auf diese Virenart war positiv und spricht somit für eine kürzlich abgelaufene Infektion. Parvoviren lösen die sogenannten Ringelröteln aus und bei Erwachsenen kann halt - wie bei mir und meinem Mann geschehen - diese virenbedingte Arthritis auftreten. 
Decortin nehme ich jetzt noch morgen 5 mg und dann kann ich es absetzen lt. Rheumadoc und Hausärztin, sollte nochmal was auftauchen, soll ich wieder mit 20 mg einsteigen und dann selbst dosieren und ausschleichen, je nach Schmerz und Entzündung. Hoffen wir mal, daß es das war. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Servus Andrea,  schön zu lesen, dass es tatsächlich "nur" der Parvovirus ist/war.  :yes_3_cut:   Ebenso freue ich mich, dass Du jetzt nur noch bei 5 mg Predni bist. Übrigens würde ich bei einem Wiederaufflammen der Arthritis nicht mit 20 mg Prednisolon anfangen, sondern zunächst mit max. 15 mg. Du weißt ja jetzt, wie schnell das Zeug im Akutfall wirkt. Sollte die Wirkung zu gering sein, kannst Du immer noch erhöhen. Natürlich wünsche ich Dir, dass Du nach dem Ausschleichen *gar kein* Cortison mehr brauchst.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Monschterle,  
vielen Dank für den Tip wegen der Dosierung! 
Naja, sollte es nochmal kommen, nehme ich halt wieder Cortison, weiß ja jetzt, wie es sich anfühlt und 60 mg waren ja auch ganz klar zuviel des Guten! Aber ich weiß ja auch, daß ich Dich anrufen kann, sollte ich da irgendwelche Fragen haben... Tue ich aber eh am Mittwoch mal, wenn es Dir paßt? 
Liebste Grüße, auch von Lars, noch 13 Tage bis Tirol, jippppiiiiieeeee! 
Andrea  *

----------


## Monsti

Hi Andrea,  ich freue mich auch schon unbändig auf Euch. Klar, am Mittwoch kannst Du durchrufen! *freu*.  Grüßle vom Monschterle

----------

